# manner



## Gavril

Are these accurate uses of the word _manner_?

_Grönlannista lähin manner on Kanadan Québecissa._
_
Saari on manner pienemmän saaren tai lähellä olevien vesien suhteen.

Keski-Eurooppaa voidaan pitää manterena Italian niemen suhteen.

_Also, would there be any difference of meaning if I used the word _mannermaa _in the above sentences?

Kiitos!


----------



## JukkaT

Gavril said:


> Are these accurate uses of the word _manner_?
> 
> _Grönlannista lähin mannermaa on Kanadan Quebecissa._
> _
> Saari on manner pienemmän saaren tai lähellä olevien vesien suhteen.
> 
> Keski-Eurooppaa voidaan pitää manterena Italian niemen suhteen.
> 
> _Also, would there be any difference of meaning if I used the word _mannermaa _in the above sentences?
> 
> Kiitos!


There are four "manner"s:
Vanha manner = Europe+Asia+Africa
Uusi manner = North and South America
Australia
Etelämanner = Antarctica
(Not includind islands, so for example Britain is not a part of "Vanha manner")
In the first sentence you have to use "mannermaa" because it isn't the whole "manner".

If you are on the island or sailing, you can say for example "lähdetään mantereelle".


----------



## Gavril

JukkaT said:


> There are four "manner"s:
> Vanha manner = Europe+Asia+Africa
> Uusi manner = North and South America
> Australia
> Etelämanner = Antarctica
> (Not includind islands, so for example Britain is not a part of "Vanha manner")



I know that _mannerlaatta_ means "tectonic plate" -- so, would it be accurate to say,

"Joka alue maan pinnalla kuuluu johonkin mannerlaattaan -- eivät kaikki maan alueet kuitenkin kuulu mantereeseen."



> In the first sentence you have to use "mannermaa" because it isn't the whole "manner".
> 
> If you are on the island or sailing, you can say for example "lähdetään mantereelle".



Where would "mantereelle" be if you were sailing or on an island? Would it simply be the nearest landmass (or the nearest landmass larger than the island)?

Kiitos vielä kerran


----------



## sakvaka

Maantieteessä puhutaan mieluummin _litosfäärilaatoista_, koska ne kattavat merien pohjassakin olevat alueet. Mutta ehkä se on liian tieteellinen termi tähän yhteyteen.

_Jokainen alue (rather: piste, kohta) maan pinnalla sijaitsee jollakin mannerlaatalla -- mutta eivät kaikki maan alueet kuitenkaan ole mantereella._

If I were sailing on a (relatively) small island (Greenland is a small island, Eurasia is a large one ) off coast, _mantereelle_ would refer to the big landmass, not the island.


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> Maantieteessä puhutaan mieluummin _litosfäärilaatoista_, koska ne kattavat merien pohjassakin olevat alueet. Mutta ehkä se on liian tieteellinen termi tähän yhteyteen.



Entä "kivikehälaatta"?


----------



## sakvaka

Se on ainakin selkeä ilmaus, mutta en käyttäisi.


----------



## JukkaT

Gavril said:


> I know that _mannerlaatta_ means "tectonic plate" -- so, would it be accurate to say,
> 
> "Joka alue maan pinnalla kuuluu johonkin mannerlaattaan -- eivät kaikki maan alueet kuitenkin kuulu mantereeseen."


"Kaikki alueet maan pinnalla kuuluvat johonkin mannerlaattaan, mutta kaikki maa-alueet eivät kuitenkaan kuulu mantereeseen." or "...mutta jotkin maa-alueet eivät kuitenkaan kuulu mihinkään mantereeseen."


----------

